# Love scene from story (Ronnie & Madison) - Chapter 12 "Don't Leave Me"



## Elsey2 (Oct 16, 2014)

*Part of the romance story I am writing. (I will repost if this the formatting is messed up). I'm not great at titles, so if anyone has input on that I would gladly take advice! *

I sat by the window ledge and watched in the distance as the ocean’s high tide casted wavesup over a short rock ledge.

The sky was overcast, as it had been throughout the weekend. Another afternoon had passed, leading into the third consecutive day that I hadn’t heard from Ronnie.

In this day and age, I swore, he was theonly man left who didn’t have text messaging. The cowardly way of modern communication would have proved to be my ally today, or yesterday, or the day before.

Unfortunately for me, Ronnie stillpreferred one of the old flip phones that made it nearly impossible text anyway. He often claimed he had no need for it, and at times resented the fact that people could get a hold of him at all hours of the day and night.

“Cell phones,” he had stated, shaking his head, “I guess that’s just one thing I don’t have a full-fledged need for.”

Ronnie’s spirit for real life, the one that existed beyond that of an I-Phone or computer screen was one of things I loved most about him.

Ironically, it was now the one thing thatkept me from speaking with him directly; that and my general lack of courage.

I wanted to call him, but I knew the man well enough to know that he most likely didn’t want to be bothered. If he did,he would have decided to call me on his own terms. There was one thing that was certain; Ronnie was no coward.

My eyes drifted toward a lighthouse to thefar left of the beautiful scene before me. With the incoming rush of darkness,and the dreary nature of the day, a light began to swing back and forth at an earlier time than normal.

The harbor had begun its earliest stages ofwhat I referred to as the “ghost town phase”. Early October had set in, pushing the tourists back to their homes who had been attempting to keep summer going through the end of September.

_As if autumn is a bad thing_, I thought to myself.

I loved watching the leaves change colorand the feel of the air as it got crisp enough to make you shiver just enough to throw on a comfortable old sweatshirt.

My eyes drifted to the light brown coffeecup that I clutched between my hands to keep them warm. With a long sip I closed my eyes, and inthat moment I imagined Ronnie’s face.

Behind his tired eyes and scruffy jaw line there was a caring, sensitive man. He was whole-heartedly a Maine fisherman who didn’t mind the freezing rain, and never shuddered when the piercing autumn waters jumped a little too high over his boots.

He didn’t bat an eye when gutting a fish,or spending days at sea with the men he called family. He hadn’t even cared about being alone for so long, or so he claimed.

For the first time in years _I_ suddenly cared about being alone.

The absence of Ronnie had begun to feel like a weight that got heavier with each day I didn’t hear his voice; his scratchy, New-England ridden voice that I had come to depend on like food and water.

_Did I try to move along with this too quickly?

_I began towonder if my lack of recent experience in the dating scene had somehow set me back.

_We’reboth in our thirties. We’ve been spending a lot of time together. We had become very close before formally dating. Was I wrong to attempt to take our intimacy to the next level?

_I thought about the facts rationally,recognizing that my last intimate encounter was well over a year ago, and it had meant nothing. I was attempting to force a relationship with a man who I knew meant nothing to me, and not long afterwards, it ended.

_This _was different, and I prayed that Ronnie felt it too.

A wave of insecurities passed over me as I realized how much I had to lose.

_Whatif Ronnie feels the way I felt about that other man? What if he doesn’t feel a fraction of what I feel for him?_
 My mind beganto fall into a tizzy and I closed my eyes, noting how deep my conversations had gotten with the man I was starting to see as my best friend, and more dramatically, my savior from a long, lonely life.

_Hehad to have felt something too. Right? My sense for men can’t be that far off…can it?

_I felt like an idiot. The window ledge I once went to for peace suddenly felt like aprison. The window pane took place of the bars, andthe seat felt cold beneath me. What held me in that place was the image of Ronnie’s face. I didn’t want to venture forth into the empty house before me,knowing there was no one there.

Rain began to pelt the glass just an inchor two from my face. It was a taunting gesture from Mother Nature, and I have to say she was perfect in her timing.

I wanted to cry, but the hardened shell Ihad built up for years still befriended me. It kept me solid and stone-like. I knew whatever happened between Ronnie and I was something I could accept.

_Do I even want a relationship?_ I asked myself the question, already knowing the answer. The truth was, thirty years of my life had passed me by and I had made connections, many good connections at that. It gave all the more meaning to thefact that none of them held a candle to the connection I felt when I talked,laughed, kissed and shared stories with Ronnie.

My thoughts went back to my previous fears.

_I blew it. I tried to move to fast for what he’s used to. He was hurt in the past…

_I took a sip of my coffee, feeling unsatisfied by the luke-warm liquid that I forced down my throat.

_Enough is enough.

_I stood up from the ledge, instructing my legs to move. I knew I was stronger than this. I was stronger than I was leading on.

A knock at the door countered my thoughts as I almost jumped out of my skin. 

My eyes drifted to the clock that read eight p.m.

I squinted hard, not knowing who would be visiting me; possibly Kate who actually _did _have text messaging and had been the victim of my once-a-decade panic attack.

I loathed myself for the 9-1-1 nature ofthe calls, but I fell back on the old saying of ‘what are friends for?’.The second collection of knocking snappedme back to reality, and I carefully placed my coffee mug in the sink before making my way to the front door.

I had apologies ready in my head for dragging my poor friend out in the rain to comfort me in such a childish,desperate state, but when I flung the door open, I felt as if I’d been hit with a truck.
My heart skipped a beat; my stomach tied inknots and I don’t think I could have spoken a word if I actually had something sensible to say.

“Can I come in?”

_How could someone possess me so radically? _I wondered. _I’m far too old for a man to have this type of effect on me. I’m a grown woman dammit!

_Ronnie stared back at me, standing behind the screen that separated the two of us. His hair and clothes were saturated from the intense nature of the storm that had begunto brew wildly outside.

I nodded. “Yes, come in.” I was sorry it took so long for me to respond.

He reached for the door handle and pulled open the screen door, careful to wipe his shoes on the mat. A moment later, he kicked them off and I hoped that meant he intended to stay for a while.

I wanted to ask him why he hadn’t responded to my phone calls in three days. I wanted to know what he felt about what had almost happened between us three nights before.

There were questions that were swirling in my mind that I needed answers for, but when I looked into his eyes I felt weak in the knees.

I hated myself for it; for being so vulnerable. I wasn’t even sure what he had invested in our relationship.

 Still,I couldn’t bring myself to ask him anything. I was still in a state of shock from seeing his face after not hearing a word from him in three days.

“Would you like a cup of coffee?” I offered.

Ronnie looked back at me with a guilty set of eyes. It was a look I had never seen from him.

“Sure.” His reply was short and sweet.

I closed the big door behind him, and lead the way into the kitchen.

He followed at a safe distance behind me,but I knew he had come to my house for a reason.

There were one of two ways this night wouldend; one – Ronnie would confess that he has feelings for me as deeply as I have for him and we would go from there; two – he would crush my heart and tell me that he wanted to just remain friends.

_Gosh,just talk to me!_ I wanted to scream the demand in his face.

The silence was overbearing as I began toget a fresh pot of coffee ready for him.

He took a seat at the small wooden table inthe kitchen, and though my back was to him I could feel his eyes on me.“Regular or decaf?” I asked, but I alreadyknew the answer. Ronnie never drank regular coffee after six o’clock in the evening. She had memorized his reasoning, as he claimed he would never be ableto fall asleep.

Ronnie cleared his throat as I already reached for his typical order.

“Regular,” he said.

I spun around and made a face. “Huh?”

Had he changed his habits in just three days? Three long days…

He stood up from where he sat, and I could see that his typically iron-cast features were now comparable to that of a ten year old boy. He was the one who looked slightly vulnerable, though the tiniest smirk took over the corner of his mouth and it appeared as if he was in on ajoke that I knew nothing about.

“Ronnie-“ I began, but couldn’t finish. Waves of shock and pleasure took over my body as he didn’t hesitate to presshis lips firmly against mine.

I opened my eyes for a brief moment, tryingto catch up to what had just happened. I could see that his eyes were pressed shut and as his hand glided toward the lowest part of my back, I lost all control and kissed him back with a whole-hearted passion.

I had to ask myself if this was really happening, and when he first pulled back, I had my doubts.
My eyes flickered open and to my delight Ronnie still stood in front of me. It hadn’t been some fantasy-driven daydream.

He looked down toward the hardwood floors beneath us, almost appearing shy after his bold act to kiss me so fervently.

I was heavily flustered and felt my cheeks become flush with color.

Ronnie’s eyes returned to mine, “I’msorry,” he said, “For not returning your phone call.”

I was putty in his hands at this point.“It’s okay.”

“No, it’s not,” he told me, keeping hisbody just a few inches from mine. “I was… conflicted.”

Ronnie swallowed hard, and I felt as if Iwas seeing a brand new side of him. “I feel something for you that I haven’t felt in a long time,” he admitted, “Something…” He struggled for the right words.

I knew Ronnie well enough to know he wascertainly a man who kept his feelings inside. He didn’t cry, he didn’t get overly angry, and he certainly wasn’t a man that was going to show up and readlines of poetry to make his point.

He was a hard-nosed outdoorsy man from Maine with a big heart. I hoped that I was going to be the one he would share it with… for a very long time.

The thought of forever crossed my mind, butI didn’t want to get ahead of the game. On the other hand, I couldn’t deny thatwhat I was feeling definitely qualified as a once-in-a-lifetime type of feeling.

I stared him, still longing for him to complete his sentence. His eyebrows were pressed together, furiously asking his brain to come up with the wording he was looking for.

I drew my hand gently along his forearm,pushing back the sleeve of his gray hooded sweatshirt.

Ronnie looked up to me and the two of us locked eyes. He lightly locked his fingers around my arm.

“I care about you too,” I told him, “I care about you a lot.”

_Ilove you._ That’s what I wanted to tell him. _I love everything about you, Ronnie.

_He looked down again, but didn’t contact with my arm, “I’m sorry,” he repeated, “I didn’t mean to ignore you. I just haven’t been in this position for a very long time.”

“Neither have I,” I told him honestly. I knew I could have gotten into detail, but what more was there to say?

Ronnie looked me in the eye again and this time he took a more careful measure when bringing his lips back to mine.I felt the fluid, gentle movements of his tongue that no longer fought for dominance against mine. 

He gently pinned my body against his, and I could feel his arousal as his hips connected snugly with my own.
I wanted him more than ever before. He had let his walls down and all of the holding back we had both done for months wasnow part of the past.

Ronnie’s hands traveled up the back of the old t-shirt, that I now regretted wearing. 

I didn’t hesitate, quickly urging him on asI raised my arms above my head to break loose from barriers that kept his skin from connecting with mine.

A moment later, the shirt and my bra hadfound a perfect place on the kitchen floor, where I hoped they would stay for the remainder of the night.

He pulled me close with an urgent force that connected my bare chest to the front of his shirt.

Ronnie shifted his attention downward,letting his lips latch on to the center of my left breast.

I moaned, gripping the back of his headwith a burning, needy vigor. My eyes managed to catch a glimpse of the hard-on that was pressing at the front of his sweatpants, aching to be released.

I don’t know what came over me, but I felt the lusting build-up inside take control. My hand traveled down the outside of his pants and I felt compelled to know exactly what my half-naked body was doing to him. 

Ronnie suddenly tensed up and released mybreast with his mouth.

In the midst of the heated moment we managed to make eye contact and I took him by the hand toward my bedroom. The lack of contact for the three second sit took to travel down the hallway was painful.

Ronnie’s heavy breathing proved that to be true for both of us. The very second we crossed through the threshold of the room; he picked up where we had left off.

I let me eyes travel the length of his body as he removed his shirt and pants. The black boxer-briefs he had left on did nothing to mask his erection.

I let my hand drift down his stomach, and it was apparent that the man in front of me hadn’t had a woman’s touch in avery long time.

His mouth dropped open partway and his eyes closed before I even slid my hand beneath the waistband of his last layer of clothing.

I began to lay gently kisses across the top of his chest and then turned my attention toward the base of his neck until I couldn’t reach any higher.

A light sighing moan left his mouth, and I released him.

Ronnie’s eyes flickered open, and rather than say anything I flipped the covers up and positioned myself in the center of the bed.

Without hesitation, he accompanied me,modestly throwing the sheets over both us before he linked himself to me for the first time.

 His movements were slow and careful at first,until his name escaped my lips for the first time. Waves of pleasure paralyzed every limb of my body each time he lunged forward of top of me.

I arched my neck and let it naturally flow into his ear, “Ron…” I only managed the first syllable before my hands took over where my mouth left off, clamping down on his muscular, bare shoulders.

His lips crashed back against mine,matching the intense new pace of his hips.

I closed my eyes, allowing myself to only hear and feel. All of my other senses were cut off so I could focus on every touch as he suddenly changed me into a new woman.

In that moment I got to know Ronnie as a lover. He was passionate and raw and after the initial novelty of our intimacy had surpassed,he didn’t hold back.

I gave him the same justice, exposing myself fully to him in this new, exciting way that I had quite literally dreamed about in the months leading up to it.

His hand squeezed the outside of my hip,and the lustful breaths he left along my neck heightened my arousal.
I knew my climax wasn’t far off, and prayed that Ronnie could hold on for just a short while longer. I bit my bottom lip and kept my eyes closed, feeling his relentless thrusting from on top of me.It was his pleasurable pants and moans that pushed me over the edge and led me to a wonderful orgasmic moment.

I knew he could feel the contractions that radiated from my body to his, and without warning I felt him release inside of me.

A rush of butterflies hit me my stomach like the ocean waves that lingered just outside the back window. I didn’t know if it was the high he had given me, or the feeling of his own climatic finish, but either way I laid beneath him, feeling more satisfied that I had in years.

Ronnie let out a deep breath near my neck,and didn’t move off of me right away.

I let me hands trace patterns off of hisback, glistening in a faint layer of sweat, as he calmed down over the course of another couple of breaths.

I didn’t want to let him go and kept my hands protectively over the back of his head and shoulders.

Ronnie slipped his hand around my waist and kept my body hugged against his. For a moment we just laid there, and my senses became back in-tuned with the world around us.The rain poured heavily on the roof, still tapping at the windows as if it needed refuge from itself.

When Ronnie finally readjusted, pushed himself up onto his hands and hovered above me for a moment.
I hadn’t felt as insecure since asking himwhat type of coffee he wanted. I was afraid of what he would say, because I knew his words had the ability to break me.

The thought was brief, as he quickly silenced my mind’s demons with words I didn’t expect.

“I love you,” he said in a husky voice,just above a whisper.

I stared up at him, studying his expression, while still chasing away the damp moister on his back with my hands. This was something I was confident about. It was something I knew about him well before that day.
“I love you, too.”

Ronnie’s eyes got more serious and heconfessed something to me that I’ve never felt more complimented about. It was beyond flattery. It was, in some ways, just as important as love – was a part of love.

He cleared his throat and looked away frommy eyes for a moment before returning his gaze to meet mine again. “I need you Madison.”

I drifted my hand toward the side of hisface, hoping to appear reassuring in my gesture.

Ronnie touched his lips gently once back tomine and then slid to the side of me.

I felt the same rush of butterflies as he cuddled his warm body up against mine.

My back rested perfectly against his chest and our hands interlocked around my waist.

I was surprised when I felt his lips dance across the top of my shoulder, but it was a feeling I whole-heartedly welcomed.

Ronnie was such a strong-willed, hard-nosedman. The fact that he was so gentle in his post-love making embrace made the rougher part of him all the more appealing. It balanced him out.

     Several minutes we went by, laying in silence. I knew he wasn’t sleeping, despite the even breaths that he left on my back every few seconds.

I, myself, was wide awake and I couldn’tkeep the last half hour’s events off my mind. The build-up had certainly lived upto the expectations I had created in my mind.

The silence reminded me that I hadn’tresponded to Ronnie’s previous statement.

I swallowed hard and turned to face him,drifting my hand back up to his face. “I need you, too, Ronnie.”
His exhausted, sea-ridden eyes squinted asI spoke before he shifted himself closer so our lips would touch once more.

“Does this mean you’ll see me off at thedocks from now on?” he asked.

I smiled, feeling honored that this unbreakable fisherman now wanted me to bid him farewell at the beginning of atrip, and come swarming the dock in search of him each time he returned home safely.

“Yes,” I said with a nod, laughing lightly.

Insecurities plagued his facial features,and I remembered him saying once that his ex _used to_ see him off, and that now he had no one.

“Just the sea,” was what he had said. "It never turns its back on you."

“Ronnie.” I put a hand on his shoulder,“I’ll always see you off, and as long as you’ll have me I’ll be there waiting for you to return safely.”

I could see that there was an underlying fear that hung in his eyes, but my kiss seemed to aid in his security for thetime being.

I adjusted my body so my back was against his chest again. Lying with him this way was intimate, and I felt protected and comfortable in his warmth. I wondered at that moment how I could have ever gone so long without this type of intimacy. It was perfect. It was whatmade life worth living.

Ronnie traced circles with his thumb across the back of my hand and I contently closed my eyes.

“Don’t leave me,” he whispered, letting his lips brush against the sensitive skin on the back of my neck.

 I squeezed his hand and made a promise I knew I could keep. “I won’t.”


----------



## queenslime (Dec 2, 2014)

I really liked it. It flows smoothly and I can totally understand the MC, having the same insecurities as she does. The formatting is messed up, here and there two words are written as one (which I'm guessing happened because of copy and paste). I really liked the transition between the scenery to the character's thought.

I'm not a fan of saying I love you after the deed, but the last two paragraphs justified it, I guess. As for the deed itself, it was nicely paced, and it didn't feel like they were rushing. There were a few expression off though, where you might want to consider getting rid of the adjectives, (*sighing* moan, *lusting* build up)

There are a few spelling mistakes here and there. And you accidentally jumped to third person here:


Elsey2 said:


> _*She*_ had memorized his reasoning, as he claimed he would never be able to fall asleep.



Overall though, awesome job.


----------



## Elsey2 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hey thanks! I appreciate the review on the story. It totally helps me touch up things after the fact. I'm so used to writing in 3rd person, it just slips in there at times lol... this is my first 'first person' write. Thanks so much. Happy holidays


----------



## BenjaminTaggart (Dec 26, 2014)

That was amazing apart from the things already stated, great work and thankyou


----------



## Elsey2 (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks Benjamin


----------



## NineShadowEyes (Jan 7, 2015)

The narrative was good. I liked it. The 'two-words-together' thing and very short paragraphs (I do that too) were distracting, but that's easily fixed and doesn't really have a negative effect on the writing.

I wanted more description of the location. I wasn't really sure where she was. At first I thought she was outside. Then maybe a restaurant. Then started to realize she was at home. Maybe this is dealt with outside of this piece and if so then never mind.

I also wanted more description of the physical feelings she was having.

What I really didn't like was the actual physical sexy stuff. I wanted more. A slower build up. More description. I felt like they were on the bed, mostly clothed and then suddenly they were in the middle of intercourse. I had to back and reread to see if I'd missed something. And the actual sex part was way too short. I didn't have time to be drawn in and get turned on. It was kind of clinical.

I liked how Ronnie was described as a manly man, but when he showed up at her place he was sheepish and boyish. I got a sense that he really had been conflicted and that showing up at her place had been a difficult decision and that he was still unsure about it. That was a good touch.

Maybe have her be more surprised about her physical need for him? That would be kind of hot.

Reading this and critiquing it has given me new insight into my own writing about sexy shinanigans. I need to be taking my own advice.

Anyway, I found it well written and interesting and curious about things outside of this context. Good job.


----------



## Elsey2 (Jan 12, 2015)

I'll definitely go back in and revamp this and take your advice! Thanks so much. I love it when I get more ideas. Thanks a lot


----------

